# 2011 Destin Swordfish Shootout



## NightBite (May 23, 2009)

JUNE 16-18 2011

30 DAY COUNTDOWN BEGINS TODAY!!!

_*Compete for over 20K in prizes and the chance to win a 2011 Chevy Silverado Crew Cab 4x4 if the state record is broken.*_

*Rick Ryals* from Florida Sportsman will be the guest emcee. 

*Hydra-Sports* will have the new 4200 SF CC on display,in the water, ready to sea trial.

*Harry T's* will be hosting the afterparty with free drinks, live entertainment and a fireworks show over the Destin Pass.

*Hydroglow*, *Lindgren Pitman,* *Roffs, Baitmasters *and many other sponsors will have booths set up at the Captains Party displaying their latest innovations. 

Capt. Erik Anderson - Tournament Director
850-974-5600
[email protected]

For complete event details:
*www.destinswordfishshootout.com*


----------



## Tom Pace (Jun 4, 2008)

Looks good Erik, I think there will be a decent amount of $$$ in it this year. Capt. Braden will probably hold that tournament record for a little while!! See ya over there...


----------



## NightBite (May 23, 2009)

Thanks Tom - The response has been twice that of our first year. Its looking like we may double the 18K first place prize from 09'. How is the first place bent butt looking?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Hopefully we'll see everyone there. We still haven't locked in whether or not we will fish.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Just found out yesterday we're gonna fish it, be on the "Green Flash" (48 Cabo) hope to see 'yall there. Good luck!


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Did not know they had one last year, when was it?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They didn't last year Catlin, they had to cancel it


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

I guess the 3rd annual flyer through me off. So this is the 3rd annual shoot-out, but only the 2nd year of fishing. I think it should be renamed to the 2nd and half annual shoot-out.


----------



## Tom Pace (Jun 4, 2008)

NightBite said:


> Thanks Tom - The response has been twice that of our first year. Its looking like we may double the 18K first place prize from 09'. How is the first place bent butt looking?


Sounds good to me, 1st place will win a custom standup rod from us (J&M Tackle).


----------



## NightBite (May 23, 2009)

Green Flash - Glad to have you guys fishing - Looking forward to a banner year. Don't forget to visit the website at www.destinswordfishshootout.com. 

*SPREAD THE WORD!!*


----------



## 2nd sandbar (Mar 16, 2009)

Silly question - but does anyone know if they will be selling the shirts online - those are too cool


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Its going to be a parking lot out there. That is the same weekend as the North light Marina Swordfish and Tuna Challenge. I've never heard of 2 Sword Tournaments out of the same pass on the same weekend before.


----------



## NightBite (May 23, 2009)

Vessels fishing the Destin Swordfish Shootout are allowed to fish from any home port they wish - The Venice LA and Orange Beach boats will likely fish west of the Canyon - Steps, Dumping grounds etc.

Keep in mind that this is the 3rd year that we have put the tournament on...

Looking forward to it!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Aquahollic said:


> Its going to be a parking lot out there. That is the same weekend as the North light Marina Swordfish and Tuna Challenge. I've never heard of 2 Sword Tournaments out of the same pass on the same weekend before.


It shouldn't be too terrible, one tournament in the harbor, one at the top of the bayou and as it was said, you can leave from any port for both tournaments. 
If you end up in both, keep in mind you'd need to weigh at Northlight first, then the Shootout as they will gut your fish were we won't at the Challenge if you're entered in the Shootout. 

www.northlightchallenge.com


----------



## NightBite (May 23, 2009)

7 day countdown!!


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

We got beat by 1.9 pounds!!! But at least the team who beat us didnt enter the big fish calcultta! Took 1st, 2nd, 3rd place under 35 Division, 2nd Place Overall, and won the Big Fish Calcutta! Top earner, with Capt. Curt Gwin on the Only Way!

Here's some videos:

http://www.youtube.com/user/billfishintimecg


----------

